# [RISOLTO] Impossibile lanciare X-chat

## stifler83

Ciao, vi volevo porre un problema abbastanza particolare, mi sono reso conto che xchat non riesco piu ad eseguirlo, tra l'altro non riesco nemmeno a beccare l'eseguibili quindi se clicco sull'icona non succede nulla. Ho provato a ricompilare ma nulla tutto come prima. Idee?Last edited by stifler83 on Sun Jan 23, 2011 2:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

lancialo da un terminale e vedi se ti sputa qualche errore. (controlla pure il file ~/.xsession-errors)

----------

## johnnystuff

devi ricompilarlo con la USE="gtk" (basta aggiungerla in package.use) perchè se l'hai disabilitata in make.conf ti viene installata solo la versione testuale di xchat. 

Vedi anche: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=22019

----------

## stifler83

lol ieri sera non mi eri reso conto che la flag gtk non c'era  :Sad:  scusate. Qual'è il comando per la versione di xchat testuale?

----------

## ago

 *stifler83 wrote:*   

> lol ieri sera non mi eri reso conto che la flag gtk non c'era  scusate. Qual'è il comando per la versione di xchat testuale?

 

Non ero a conoscenza del fatto che xchat avesse un'interfaccia testuale:

```
ago@devil ~ $ qlist xchat | grep bin

/usr/bin/xchat
```

difatti se compilo con -gtk non ho nulla..

----------

